# Superstimulant.com/ Pump3d review



## btex34n88 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to superstimulant.com for giving me the opportunity to test out their new products. I was one of a few members to get samples of their stimulant and pre-workout(pump3d). 

*Super Stimulant*
Day 1: Consumed 2 super stimulant capsules in the morning 6am about 45 minutes prior to my first workout. I ate two eggs along with the dosage...3 eggs were recommend however i struggle eating upon first waking up. 

On my 30 minute drive to the gym i noticed the warming, tingling, itchy skin sensation take over my body...i knew something was working! I've always been sensative to caffeine stimulants, they pretty much give me a terrible headache. I didn't experience the headaches with this product. It probably took 30-45 minutes for the itchy skin to go away and by then i was wired! Felt great working out, probably a better supplement for a runner. I tend to over work myself with too much extra energy to the point i become sick...which happened in the parking lot. 

Pros: Great energy, felt "Happy", and suprisingly..NO crash. 

Cons: besides waiting for the tingling and itchy skin to pass, i really dont think there were many negatives to this product. 


*PUMP3D*

The directions recommends 6-8 capsules. I figured i'd take all 8 because i wanted a great pump! I took them as recommended with half an apple. I could feel this product start to work within 10 minutes and i had a feeling it would be a good one. However, during my first exercise of bench press, something in my stomach felt like it exploded and i got a pretty nasty stomach ache. I kinda sat around for 5-10 minutes drinking water until it subsided a bit. After the stomach ache went away i tore the gym apart like a pissed of Ape. I got a tremendous pump, outstanding energy...and probably too much again because by the end i was feeling a litte sick. I really could care less about the sick feeling because of what the product did for me. I have taken numerous pre-workout drinks and they all tend to wear off rather quickly. Its hard for me to stay motivated if im not getting a great pump, so this product definetly pulled me in. I did crash about 3 hours later from exhaustion, probably a result of over doing it. 

I repeated this process for two more days with pretty much the same results were there. 

Final thoughts: I will probably stay away from the stimulant because it really does serve a purpose with me. I have plenty of energy to deal with already. I'm definetly interested in purchasing the Pump3d product, but wish it was 4 pills for the effective doseage. 


Thanks again for the samples!


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 27, 2011)

wow 8 pills? We already take enough pills, dont need anymore. I'd rather get a powder like Jack3d or similar.


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 27, 2011)

8 Caplets for Full Dose, though most use just 6

Pump3d is essentially 3 products in 1.

Also with Caplets you can take them anywhere with you. Just pop them drink some water and vwallah.


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 27, 2011)

Thankyou for a real review Sir.


----------



## OMEGAx (Mar 2, 2011)

11


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

Does Pump3d have stims in it?  Curious how this would work as I am on cycle and love a mean pump, not like I don't get one already .  You want an honest review, hit me up and I will give you one for both but I have to hold off on the stim one until after unless I can get away with just one in the AM.


----------



## OMEGAx (Mar 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Does Pump3d have stims in it?  Curious how this would work as I am on cycle and love a mean pump, not like I don't get one already .  You want an honest review, hit me up and I will give you one for both but I have to hold off on the stim one until after unless I can get away with just one in the AM.





Yes Sir it does ( Stims)

On or OFF it amplifies the CNS, and ATP stores for acute increase in performance in strength, power output, and endurance.

Are you pals with Mitchel?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 3, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> Yes Sir it does ( Stims)
> 
> On or OFF it amplifies the CNS, and ATP stores for acute increase in performance in strength, power output, and endurance.
> 
> Are you pals with Mitchel?



Yep, I work for the guy so I think I am safe to say that.  Serious, I will give it a review for you and it will be straight up, PM me if you want me to and we can make it happen.  I like me a good pre-workout that is effective.


----------



## OMEGAx (Mar 3, 2011)

oufinny sounds good.

please if you can do me a favor and ask Orbit if its ok with him. If so happy to send the right away!

I just want to make sure im not imposing


----------

